# Firenze rear wheel alignment question???



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

HI all,

I have a 2006 Firenze and just recently noticed something about the rear wheel alignment and wanted to run it by the experts. With the rear wheel fully seated in the dropouts it is perfectly centered in the seatstays but approximately 1/8" closer to the left chainstay than it is to the right side. I can loosen the quick release and pull the wheel over to center and lock it in place but eventually it will go back to the original position...where it naturally seems to want to be. I have not had any problems and don't know if it is the wheel, frame or dropouts causing it. Anybody have a similar experience or know if there is any reason to be concerned about this?

Thanks.

T


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

1/8 is nothning. Its not necesarily the frame. The dish could be off on the wheel.


----------

